# More of me shadow boxing with the feedback from the last thread



## Ivan (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey, I filmed myself shadowboxing again and took on your feedback from last time. This time I concentrated a lot more on technique and power rather than relaxation and speed. I wanted you guys to see and give me some feedback to improve. Hopefully you guys will think this is an improvement, and I will do my best to take your feedback on board. Please don't hesitate to criticise whatever you deem to, and don't worry about whether I will be offended or not. Also excuse my music in the background.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 8, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Hey, I filmed myself shadowboxing again and took on your feedback from last time. This time I concentrated a lot more on technique and power rather than relaxation and speed. I wanted you guys to see and give me some feedback to improve. Hopefully you guys will think this is an improvement, and I will do my best to take your feedback on board. Please don't hesitate to criticise whatever you deem to, and don't worry about whether I will be offended or not. Also excuse my music in the background.


Better. Much better. I really like where you are keeping you head. Do you always fight orthodox?


----------



## paitingman (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice moves, Ivan! I like the music. 

How have you been incorporating this into your training?

My advice: 
Keep training!
Make sure to slow it down sometimes. step around and throw some shots nice and smooth and feeling good. 
With the way you like to move, try having fun with some lines or ladder on the floor and step & shuffle your way around and stay balanced and free to move. I can't stress staying well balanced enough.
Maybe progress to a slip bag once you really feel your balance and footwork basics are there. 
When your ducking and rolling, try bending your knees and engaging the legs just a little more and sit down into the motion a little. It's good exercise and you can move your whole body backward or sideways during rolling much quicker. 
and have fun!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 8, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Better. Much better. I really like where you are keeping you head. Do you always fight orthodox?


Due to my experience with taekwondo, and also wanting to make myself a tougher opponent, I do like switch stances. In fact, in taekwondo sparring I fight with my right leg in front as I prefer to kick with my lead leg and my right leg is more comfortable for kicking, but for boxing I am more comfortable in orthodox. When I shadowbox I do switch stances, but rarely, as I still haven't gotten a comfortable way to switch stances smoothly except for 'hopping'. I also never got to try switching stances in boxing sparring as I started focusing on becoming comfortable in southpaw stance after COVID hit.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 8, 2020)

paitingman said:


> Nice moves, Ivan! I like the music.
> 
> How have you been incorporating this into your training?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your advice. Ill take onboard. Here is the song: spotify:track:2sfXQ6AlP4W9r0I561CHQk it's called Carry It On by Racing Glaciers. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Ivan said:


> This time I concentrated a lot more on technique and power rather than relaxation and speed.



Punches are definitely looking better.  Didn't see any "chicken wings"  Looks like the power of the punch is heading out of your fist and not your elbows. You are breathing and that's good.
Keep up the training.

The only real comment that I have is about your statement .  You should always be relaxed when you shadow box.  Relaxation = Power.    Relaxation doesn't mean noodle arms.  It just means that you are relaxed for the most part and that you are tense when needed.   For example, throwing a jab while 100% relax is just going to cause injuries.  There will always be some where in a punch where you'll have to contract those muscles to keep your elbow or shoulder from flying out of the joint.

When I train punches. 
1. Relax + Speed only
2. Relax + Power only
3. Relax + Power and Speed.

Being too tense all the time will actually lower the power of your strikes.  It's OK to be relaxed.  Just don't be super relaxed.  Just didn't want you get into the thinking that power doesn't include  relaxation.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Two main things I would focus on: 
1. Vary your tempo more. You take breaks from throwing punches, and those are different speeds, but when you throw punches themselves, with one exception (the double-uppercut) they all seem o be mostly the same speed. If the speed in the video is your top punching speed with good form-don't always throw that speed. Throw a bit slower, so that when you do throw at top speed, the other person isn't expecting it. 
2. Your uppercuts. Some of the uppercuts were good, but some weren't. Particularly with your double-uppercuts, it feels like you're not actually putting power in them. You also cut some off at the height for a chest uppercut, but it's too vertical to actually be a chest uppercut (you want an angle on them if they're not going to the chin). It makes them feel faster but really it's just you pulling the punch short (which is a legitimate tactic for strikes, but uppercuts in general aren't the best to faint/feather with).

One other thing I wouldn't focus on too much:
Your head movement seems..odd to me. Like you're either focusing purely on it, or you're briefly forgetting about it. It's tough for me to pinpoint exactly where/how it feels off though. Plus,you're clearly trying to incorporate it, and that's something that comes with practice, so in that regard just keep doing what you're doing. 

Some other minor things, like height of your guard and weight distribution, but those are much more personal preference and can't really be judged as effective or not effective for you unless I saw you sparring.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 9, 2020)

Thought that was awesome brother, really good stuff . Great style, quickness, fast hands, body movement etc

Like @JowGaWolf said, relaxation, super important. I know I find I tense up whenever I record myself, especially when concerned with trying to make it look perfect. So I'd only suggest being a bit looser (not sloppy), relaxing the excess tension in your shoulders and upper traps when you don't need them. And where your attention is when shadowboxing being very important (on how your form/power looks vs on the natural movement and how it feels).

Your TKD style of movement is awesome, so I'd suggest definitely sticking with that, I'd love to see you throw some kicks in there too! (Unless you were solely focusing more on boxing-style shadowsparring).

Just food for thought! Great stuff Ivan


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 9, 2020)

You're holding your breath.   The vast majority of people that start to train in a striking art where there is significant contact do the same thing.  The problem is you gas very quickly if you don't learn to breath.   Shadow boxing is a great way to focus on proper breathing fundamentals expressly because people are not hitting you.   I would suggest you try 2 or 3 one and half minute rounds to start.   See how you feel.   If you are breathing heavily after that, you are more than likely holding your breath.  Breathing correctly while striking (and being struck) will go along way in helping you improve power, speed and technique.  Everything else follows breathing, imho.


----------



## john_newman (Nov 9, 2020)

Good to see your video, Keep practicing and you will be improved day by day.
You need to focus on the following things.


Technique Improvement
rhythm
Use footwork 
Use head movement
Breathing Right
You can wear Boxing gloves and practice in front of the mirror to improve your game.


----------

